# CAcowgirl



## Saranda

Oh, wow... I know this probably won't reach them, but my condolences to her family and loved ones. How life sometimes hits us...


----------



## natisha

So sad. 
I remember how strong & brave she was. I'm sure she had happy reunions at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh my... my deepest condolences to her family and loved ones. It's always so sad when something like this happens :sad:.


----------



## Zexious

): Her family is in my thoughts...


----------



## waresbear

Yes, I miss her. She is riding again now, she has many awesome horses to choose from.


----------



## tinyliny

I did not know anything was amiss. I am shocked, and saddened. quality member and quality human being.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

I enjoyed her posts. Very sad. Condolences to her loved ones


----------



## GreySorrel

My condolences to her family and friends. I didn't know her but it is still hard to loose someone you love.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*dear CAcowgirl.*

i am so sorry you have gone and i hope i did wright to you.
my deepest condolances to you and i hope your at peace now with the mention of all the horses you could possabley want and to be with.
my thoughts are with you and your memory will stay here with frends in this wounderfull forum.
i wish and hope your lovley horse has a beautiful home and all the comforts you have provided are what your horse is acustomed to.
i think in times like this there should be a trust fund set up as a safty net for horses like cacowgirls so rehomeing is as smooth as possable.
my thoughts will be with you and your lovley horse.
rip CAcowgirl.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## flytobecat

Rest in peace, prayers and hugs .


----------

